# Nice little Lacey whilst out riding late yesterday



## beatlloydy (Oct 21, 2010)

I am lucky enough to live close to the National Park in Sydney...Whilst out riding late yesterday afternoon I spied a few reps but was only able to capture the one of the lacey. He was very quiet and I was able to move up fairly close to him before he slowly moved away.

Along with the Lacey I spied (in order)
a) A male EWD...slipped off into the water before I could stop the bike and get the compact camera out
b) a large water skink at similar location
c) a very large Jacky lizard...he stayed still until just as I had the camera out and then took off...obviously very camera shy.

Also saw some beautiful yellow tailed and red tailed cokatoos but not herp related so wont post these.


----------



## jinin (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome, I saw a jacky at Loftus Oval.


----------



## pythrulz (Oct 21, 2010)

Lucky you can post cocatoos here there too other people post pics of birds great looking lacie small but healthy looking


----------



## Karly (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice find! Post the cockatoos I'd like to see them too


----------



## ScalyMung (Oct 21, 2010)

looks more like a rosenburg [heath] monitor to me
Cheers Deano


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 21, 2010)

ScalyMung said:


> looks more like a rosenburg [heath] monitor to me
> Cheers Deano



You know I think you are right....I just pulled out my "keeping and breeding Australian Lizards" and yep..looks like one...which explains why it looked so small...I just assumed it was a lacey as they are the most prolific in the nasho...Good to be able to name/tick off another species..thanks for pointing this out Scalymung (Deano)...if this is the case, it is at almost max size for one..as the largest size is 120cm but only 2kg...I reckon it was close to 120cm..but although I didnt pick it up or even touch it...2kg is a little light...I would estimate more like 4kg (the book says max size 120cm and weight 2kg)...I am pretty good at estimating fish weight based on length but not reps to be honest.


----------



## jinin (Oct 21, 2010)

Yep, def a Heathy.


----------

